# Reifenspuren von der Hose entfernen



## Blackhawk88 (27. Juni 2007)

ich hab mich ungünstigerweise mim arsch auf den reifen gesetzt, während der landung von nem sprung, jetzt hab ich hinten an der hose so nen schwarzen streifen vom reifen! beim normalen waschen geht der nicht raus, hat jemand nen tip wie ich das rausbekommen könnte?
die hose ist aus polyester


----------



## hypnosis (27. Juni 2007)

http://www.dr-beckmann.de/
Fleckenetferner für alles mögliche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (27. Juni 2007)

dreckige oder verfleckte radklamotten  schlimm


----------



## Eike. (27. Juni 2007)

polo schrieb:


> dreckige oder verfleckte radklamotten  schlimm



Naja bei einer hellen Hose würde ein dunkler streifen in der Furche schon net so doll aussehen  Aber dann ist man selber schuld wenn man eine helle Hose gekauft hat


----------



## Blackhawk88 (27. Juni 2007)

polo schrieb:


> dreckige oder verfleckte radklamotten  schlimm



normal bin ich da ja auch nicht empfindlich aber so ein 30cm langer 2.5 zoll breiter streifen am arsch sieht schon ******* aus  
trotzdem danke

den doc beckmann werd ich mal probieren, danke


----------



## AntiDauerzocker (28. Juni 2007)

kann das zufällig sein, dass man sowas gar nicht mehr rausbekommt? Ich hatte mal so ne Polyester Freizeithose, bei der so eine Reifenspur auch nicht mehr rausging. Ich tipp mal das schmilzt sich durch die Reibung ein.


----------



## rofl0r (28. Juni 2007)

AntiDauerzocker schrieb:


> kann das zufällig sein, dass man sowas gar nicht mehr rausbekommt?



Moeglich ist alles. Als Fredersteller wuerde ich mich um Rat in einem Hauswirtschaftsforum bemuehen, z.b. da:
http://www.frag-mutti.de/tipp/p/show/category_id/3/Waschen-und-Buegeln.html
Ansonsten hilft nur noch die Felckenschere


----------

